# First time to concert



## bor (Apr 24, 2008)

On Friday I went with my dad to my very first concert and it was simply AMAZING  . 

My dad got free tickets thanks to his job, so I was very happy to get this opportunity.

First they opened the concert with Dvorák's overture "carnivale", not really awsome but it's not bad either. Then came Tsjaikovski's first piano concerto which almost had me in tears ... and after the break it was Brahms 4th symphonie which isn't that good but has some really good moments in the first and the last part of it. 

I never really was a music fan, never played an instrument, never been to concerts or really enjoyed music, but this was really an unforgettable and life changing event.

I got a folder with the coming events and they will play Verdi's requiem soon, so I hope my dad can get tickets for that aswel, but if not, I think I'll buy them myself

Have you ever had such very powerful, dramatic events on which you knew that you would never think about some things the same way as before?


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

That's a great line-up of works! I've just "got into" Brahms' music and his 4th symphony is something I like very much. I've yet to attend a concert with an orchestra; as of today, it's string quartet 2, wind trio 1.


----------



## Rmac58 (Apr 16, 2008)

That is wonderful news, another classical music lover!
You've been exposed to something you'll cherish for the rest of your life, enjoy.


----------



## Mad Ludwig (May 17, 2008)

Prepare yourself for a sonic blockbuster! The Verdi Requiem is more like an opera than a liturgical piece but it is no less stirring.


----------

